# ORLY Cosmix Collection for Autumn 2010 Preview



## Bec688 (Jun 3, 2010)

ORLY Cosmix Collection for Autumn 2010









> ORLY introduces its latest addition to its portfolio of textured finishes with Cosmic FX. _* The new, limited-edition collection delivers multi-dimensional flashes of intense shimmering shine that is so electrifying your nails will explode with color! *_This lighting phenomenon is achieved by ORLYâ€™s exclusive MINERAL FX technology.
> The innovation infuses natural rock minerals, crystals, and glass to give nails a special optical effect with extreme luster, rich pearlescence, and a smooth, sparkling spectrum of concentrated color.
> The MINERALFX technology includes specialty mica, that allows for a clearer, vibrantly bright lustrous shimmer. Crystals allow for a multi-dimensional color transformation. Glass particles carefully controlled in shape and size create a luminous phenomenon. This combination infused with the Silica and specific colors selected create this exclusive technology that gives nails a unique optical effect thatâ€™s magnified as the lighting source intensifies or viewing angle changes.
> 
> ...


 *Availability*: September 2010 at orlybeauty.com, Sally Beauty, Ulta and fine salons and spas throughout the U.S. and in over 70 countries worldwide.

$10 each.


source


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 3, 2010)

That second bottle looks hot. Cant wait to see swatches!


----------



## Chaseoc (Jun 4, 2010)

Not too crazy about the glitter though.


----------



## bellabrown (Jun 17, 2010)

The second and fifth look yummy!


----------

